# Garnet 212 Cab, $100. Ottawa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Vintage Garnet 2x12 Speaker Cabinet 16 ohm | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

damm............I need that


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> damm............I need that


I was in contact with the seller. It seemed very weird after looking at the picture. I was almost under the impression that 15`s were installed in a 212 cab since the sizing was off. 

I asked the seller for the cab dimensions, this is a small 212 PA monitor. The seller is keeping one and selling the other...


----------

